
Real-time performance monitoring, just got better - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/netdata-v1.1.0-released
======
ktsaou
Live Demo: [http://netdata.firehol.org](http://netdata.firehol.org)

Full Specifications:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata](https://github.com/firehol/netdata)

Wiki:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki)

Download v1.1.0 release packages:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/releases/tag/v1.1.0](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/releases/tag/v1.1.0)

------
brudgers
Recent related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489339)

